# 2002 Chevy Monte Carlo Build



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

*2002 Chevy Monte Carlo Build Supervised By: Peggy-Sue The Pug*

So I've been making a couple posts here and there and I've finally decided to start a work log pertaining to the work that I've been doing on my car.

Equipment:
CTX65 Component set that rick at raam held for me for a couple days. I paid a little extra and he sent the tweeters with it too!
Hifonics Zeus ZXi 8006
Sound Storm Labs EV4.1600
Sound Storm Labs SX310
Sound Storm Labs L20
Sound Storm Labs S7EQ
PAC SNI-35 LOC (Rear)
Fierce Audio LOC (Front)

I picked up a couple sets of subs during the amazon sale of '10 punch 1 subs.
2 x 8"
2 x 10"
2 x 12"
2 x 15"

No idea if I will use any of them or not. I'm leaning towards running the 15s IB and give myself extra magnet room to swap in some AE IB15s or whatever I end up going with. I also have an 800 watt momo polk amp and an old 200M rockford fosgate amp that need to be repaired, 2 hivi 1", 2 hivi 2", and 2 peerless 4.5" speakers. I made baffles for the peerless, but they sounded awful in my doors; there were multiple factors for that though and would probably sound better now, but I have the ID comps to use now.

So far I have run my power wire and mounted the fuse under the hood. Since then I have changed my mind so many times that I stopped counting. I had an amp mounted in a nice stealth location, but then though about how I would make changes to it once everything was installed and realized that I don't want to take all the panels off of one side of the car to make that change...

Also I have some various brands of CLD material in a couple spots, polyfill in a couple spots, caulking in a couple spots, and lastly some expanding foam in a couple spots.

The Hifonics Zeus ZXi 8006









Hifonics side shot.









Peggy-Sue, my pug, checking behind me and telling me to stop wasting techflex and heatshrink tubing.









GM battery-post adapter and a 1/0 set-screw ring terminal.









1/0 run to fuse. I've since changed the techflex to 'fire' color.









No junk in the trunk.. which is weird.. I mean.. it's a black car and all.









Fuel pump. Worst. Place. Ever.









One of the most useful tools ever created.









Working on my overhead bin-thing to turn it into a switch panel.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Subscribing for updates.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

The broken Punch 200M.









Why the 200M is broken.









What I'm doing with the HiVi speakers and BOSS crossovers.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

sub'd

I also have a monte a couple years newer that I'm doing a build on, and I'm considering an IB 15 - if you do it, I'll be basing my decision largely on how you review it! The cars are such royal pains to work with though... hopefully your build goes smoother than mine has.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

millerlyte said:


> sub'd
> 
> I also have a monte a couple years newer that I'm doing a build on, and I'm considering an IB 15 - if you do it, I'll be basing my decision largely on how you review it! The cars are such royal pains to work with though... hopefully your build goes smoother than mine has.


Cool! What year? From what I've seen, they look almost identical. Not that I have been up close and personal with any other year Monte Carlo, 'they' being 2000 to 2007 As far as body style and interior; the 06-07 has a different front end, but I believe that you can swap them without much hassle. Also, the interior seems to be nicer and deadened more in the newest model, but I'm thinking the metal under the plastic is almost identical.

I haven't had too many problems with my build, thus far. I did get a little water pooling, a couple times, due to not sealing grommets in the firewall correctly. I ran my first power wire on the driver's side through the grommet above the brake pedal, but since I lost like 5 feet of wire, running it across the strut bar, I decided to run it down the passenger side. 

I'll go take some pics of the passenger-side run, which also leaked a little, until I moved the cable around a little. My third leak was from leaving the trunk closed, but unlocked. I didn't notice that it was open and called it a day when it started raining and my dumbass covered the two grommets in the spare wheel well with sound dampener.

Thanks for the well-wishes, I hope all the best for yours as well. Do you have a build log for it? Pictures? If you have any questions, I'll do my best to help!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Mine's an 05, also black (the best color there is!). I've got a build log, but I've been too broke to buy any upgrades for it for a while so it's been hibernating for a couple weeks. Updating it real soon though, so it'll be back up on the main page soon. link:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/103292-05-monte-carlo-lt-build.html

I haven't had any catastrophic problems, it's just annoying, the stuff we have to go through to make aftermarket audio work. What takes folks with import cars a couple minutes - or seconds, even - will take a couple times longer to do the same thing on my car. And the A-pillars... god. And don't even get me started on all the plastic... you know how that is. Worth it in the end though.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

how rare for a new guy to already seem to know so much. i enjoy a good monte build, so few of us monte owners know our car audio, its great to see another ^_^

are you gonna do pods like mine?


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Eviling, I'm getting towards the point where I'm going to be adding pods to mine as well, and I'm curious how they sound.. and sticking out so damn far from the pillar. What kind of problems do you have with them like that (aesthetic, audible, etc), if any? Doesn't it bother you that they're so prominent? Honest question, not criticizing. Just wanna hear what you think of them like that, since I'll be going that route soon.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

not at all, its a big pooblem since our A pillars alrady block about 2 inches all the way up, adding another 3 - 4 inches in one spot might sound annoying, but not really, it's such a big car, i don't even honestly feel like it's that big, if you hope back over to my thread i took pictures of the pod mounted in the car. 

sound may be an issue depending on your driver, if you follow my build you'll see ive changed drivers because if sound. the origonal drivers i picked wanted something like 4 litters, i probobly have maybe.. .8 of a L. so yeah, it can be very important, but with so many cheap drivers to choose from, the f10 scan speak 4" drivers i'm using require less then 1 L, and are very nice, a bit harsh but they sound great. again, check on my build, i had some questions over their for you anyways


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

which part of the back seat are you guys having issue with?

First you remove the bar in between the bottom bench and the fold-down part. I guess you can remove the bottom bench first as well..

The bar just press-fits on to the 3 bolts, gotta be careful when prying it out though as it can break pretty easily. I used a panel puller at each bolt spot.

Next, I pulled up my bottom bench, then undid all the bolts for the fold-down part.

I can go take some pictures if you need clarification of anything.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I can do all of that, but it's removing the bolts that are difficult. I've had NUMEROUS people try to do it and to no avail. It's like they were welded on there.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

millerlyte said:


> I can do all of that, but it's removing the bolts that are difficult. I've had NUMEROUS people try to do it and to no avail. It's like they were welded on there.


which bolts? i'll take pics of how i did it tomorrow.

for now here are some pictures of some deadening that i did today. i spent most of the day building a circular saw, jigsaw, and router straight cut jigs to build a drawer for my neighbor's cabinet.

anyway. here are some pics and a moofie too!

Underside of the rear deck cover with Peel & Seal in the middle and McMaster-Carr adhesive-backed EVA:









Rough-cut piece #2 of the EVA:









EVA Piece #2 cut to shape:









Exposing the adhesive (which really was useless on the underside of the rear deck cover):









The EVA has a really tough time conforming to curves while it's cold:









Fortunately, someone invented hot-air guns to alleviate issues like this:









The EVA even conformed to the dried glue that the manufacturer tried to use to attach the foam piece:









The heat does some of the bending work for you, but for the most part, you need to use your fingers or a tool to get it into those tighter spaces (that's what she said):









Both large pieces that I cute are in place and I used up the scraps in other places:









Some d-bag even made a video of what I did today and recorded himself tapping on it, as if he knew wtf he was talking about...:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4R5oTZXpBM

BTW, the EVA doesn't really start to work with you until it's too hot to touch. So I used some leather gloves. Thankfully, all the places where I turned my carpet into hard plastic are in places that nobody will ever see, so.. pay attention to where you aim your hot-air gun and turn it off prior to using fingers to push pieces into place.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice work! Got to do this to my rear deck too. Looks good, sounds good, therefore it is good.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

millerlyte said:


> Nice work! Got to do this to my rear deck too. Looks good, sounds good, therefore it is good.


We'll see if it falls off in 6 months!! lol!

I still want to get some E-Dead 80, RaamMat, Sound Deadener Showdown, Second Skin, any of the good stuff really. But in my opinion it is MUCH better stuff than Peel & Seal for the money and it weighs more and dampens better. I haven't found anything wrong with Peel & Seal though, except that it seems really thin. I put it right up to my nose too and barely noticed any asphalt smell. Like I said though, for the entire car, I would probably use a combination of this and some good dampener. 

I want to compare Ensolite to the closed cell foam sheets that McMaster-Carr sells, however when I looked today, Ensolite was out of stock


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Secondskin and Raammat are both outstanding. I have em both, no complaints except the cuts. Worth it though.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

I've only got enough of these to make 2 cables  I want all my RCAs to use these ends.. one day..









The X-over and bass generator/cleaner-upper:









I picked up these copper plumbing pipe holders thinking that I might make a buss bar out of them, dunno yet.









LEDs, Threaded Inserts, Snap Bushings:









I might need more 1/0 Ring Terminals, you think?









Yet more 1/0 Ring Terminals....









Part of "The Collection":









I got tired of keeping track of things, so I mounted them:


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

Tech Flex Collection:

























































Old vs New:


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

Wire, RCA, and 3:1 Heat Shrink Collection:

























Some Cerwin Vega 8s that I need to recone:











Peerless Speakers:

















Burnt Polk Amp


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

Modified Stock Mounting Baffle W/MDF Baffle that I still need to fiberglass or make 1/4" MDF Baffles:









SSL EV4.1600:

















ZXi8006:


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

blueatlanta said:


> Modified Stock Mounting Baffle W/MDF Baffle that I still need to fiberglass or make 1/4" MDF Baffles:














lol, it's not really worth the work, just mount them with out the angles, i had to cut the **** out of my door panels to get those to work, i was quite unhappy about that. i'll be changing these baffles as soon as i get a chance to be honest.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

eviling said:


> lol, it's not really worth the work, just mount them with out the angles, i had to cut the **** out of my door panels to get those to work, i was quite unhappy about that. i'll be changing these baffles as soon as i get a chance to be honest.


yeah, if i make baffles out of 1/4", i won't be worrying about the angles.

1) bass is omni-directional
2) i can aim the tweeter from a flat surface


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

well it pays off for when your front stage is being worked on,not that it would be a problem with the L6 since they really don't beam at full range, another mid bass might beam if you played it full range. and since my mids and tweeters havn't even seen my car in like 2 months, i'd say it was worth the 8 hours or so of work it took to make em. plus it was a learning experience with the fiberglassing, to help me prepare for the big pod job  


hey, you never told us how to get those damn seats out by the way, i demand pictures!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

^ What he said. I got to be taking off the back seats very soon... must... dampen... whole... vehicle... must... soon...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

hey man, i would really love some updates, whats been going on?


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

not too much, unfortunately. im waiting on my alarm to get here on tuesday and im gonna use a temporary head unit, until i can get one that i actually want.

but, i DID get some free time to vinyl my glove box.


























ill post a finished pic tomorrow when i go back to work.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I love that mod, that's pretty easy too, and i have tons of vinyl laying around that i never used since i never did finish my pods in vinyl. I might do that mod. where did you get your vinyl it looks pretty darn close to stock O_O 


and you STILL havn't told us how to get those front chairs out. or the back ones.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

its from the shop that i work at. i PROMISE that i will take pics and do a walk-through on how to remove the rear seats on sunday.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

i will get those monte carlo rear seat removal tutorial photos up as soon as i can. i havent had the time. also, today i went to a car show and dicked around at my friends place. ill just take pics of the empty space and point out what needs to be done at work.

anyway, some pix of the cars and shop:

demo room









i really like this floor display









old monte carlo with a wall of 4 15s using a cadence fh 8

























2000-2005 monte carlo









he had a strobe light in the floor









also, a LOT of gator skin, this pic is really just a reference shot for me for when i add a switch in the fog-light spot









nice custom box in the show room


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

diyma member's trunk

















sexy and clean ppi art amps









audible physic's trunk









a guy who went by the name 'pokemon' showing off the flex created by 2 t3 15s ported from the trunk, into the cabin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTF4mHSXbus


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

ahh, looks like somebody beat you to the punch on the rear seats in the monte carlo forum. 

removing the backseat - Monte Carlo Forum - Monte Carlo Enthusiast Forums

I talked to my buddy and he did indeed confirm that they bolted the bolts on the outside of the car to make assembly easier.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

be VERY careful when removing that first piece. i broke my piece, fortunately some epoxy fixed it like new, the padding and carpet held it together for a week or so, lol.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

blueatlanta said:


> be VERY careful when removing that first piece. i broke my piece, fortunately some epoxy fixed it like new, the padding and carpet held it together for a week or so, lol.


yeah i broke mine too, but only a small portion. :blush: 


hey, how do you thnink that rear deck would work with some 12"s in it?  i'm looking to drop some 12"s in my rear deck but i'm kind of worried about my jbl w12gti mkii's fiftitng their 10.5" tall and that window is pretty tight:surprised: but i THINK it might be doable.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

eviling said:


> yeah i broke mine too, but only a small portion. :blush:
> 
> 
> hey, how do you thnink that rear deck would work with some 12"s in it?  i'm looking to drop some 12"s in my rear deck but i'm kind of worried about my jbl w12gti mkii's fiftitng their 10.5" tall and that window is pretty tight:surprised: but i THINK it might be doable.


i think its like 14 or 15 inches from the rear deck.

my alarm came in, however i still need the gm passlock module:









1/4" front door baffles:









hangin out to dry:









other baffle drying:









i wanted to put threaded inserts in them, but i think that there wont be enough room, so ill use t-nuts.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

whats 14 inches from the rear deck? i asked if you thought it would be possible to drop them in, it's not the fitting part, of course they'd fit but getting em in is the hard part.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

From what I remember in Miller's car.. the rear deck metal is pretty thin and flimsy and would have to be braced well to be a solid mounting spot and not vibrate like crazy, especially with beastly subs like W12GTi's. Would be pretty sick if you made it work.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

should be pretty simple,. i a simple board underneath should take care of things.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

i bet youd have to take the windshield out to drop em in. undermount is a possibility though


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

blueatlanta said:


> i bet youd have to take the windshield out to drop em in. undermount is a possibility though


yeah you know what, i just went outside and i was looking around thinking about my false floor. and I looked at the back window and yeah...i really don't think it's gonna happen from the inside, but i should be able to mount it from under super easy. just take a board, rim it with some 1 3\4" rips of wood to seal the edges, and a peice of two in the middle for strenth and I think instant IB setup  I just don't like the metal I think i'd have to cut out, in fact if i could had the skill or even an idea on how to redo that grill I would change that too, but I don't think that'll be to big of an issue.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Where did you get those threaded recesses


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

eviling said:


> Where did you get those threaded recesses


8-32 tnuts homie. home depot. i have 100 1/4-20, 10-32, and 8-32 threaded inserts too. but i got those from amazon.

edit: t-nuts are exspensive as hell from home depot. i think mcmastercarr has a box of 100 for the same price home depot will sell you like.. 16.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

lol









gotta pop off the part near the windshield first, before you can get the other pieces out:









ignition is down by my right foot, tbh, i kinda like it there:









it's a design flaw imo that the monte carlo cannot have it's dash taken out without the steering wheel being pulled. i thought about just breaking off a piece to have it slip out, and well.. im still thinking about it. or get some fiberglass, so that i can make the piece i break off remountable with bolts. i already have to repair a part of the dash due to it being old and brittle plastic.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Aaaaand this is precisely how I busted my windshield. Be careful. 

Also, you were at the AR car show? How did I miss you...?!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

millerlyte said:


> Aaaaand this is precisely how I busted my windshield. Be careful.
> 
> Also, you were at the AR car show? How did I miss you...?!


thats how you broke yours? O_O i took my trim peice out up front no problem.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

No not with the trim piece itself, with a bolt under it. I was referring to 'take the whole dash apart.'


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah i got all but that black plastic piece out. part of it broke where the airbag sits on the passenger side.

yeah i was at the american radio show, i wasnt there long, i basically just saw some cars, talked to audible physics and his group, then went to north point mall. i was pretty bored. did you see the gator skin monte on 22s?


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Wait when did you talk to some AP folks? I was there the whole time. 

Yeah I saw the gator Monte. It was... interesting.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

millerlyte said:


> Yeah I saw the gator Monte. It was... interesting.


lol...

yeah.. "interesting".

it was right before i left. i was the big guy with his arm and shoulder tattooed in a gray wife-beater and wearing a hat and glasses.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

You were the guy by the cooler?


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

? no idea.

this is my facebook though:
http://www.facebook.com/jack.hurdle


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

lol nevermind. I think I saw you for a brief moment before we left... oh well.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

millerlyte said:


> lol nevermind. I think I saw you for a brief moment before we left... oh well.


i think you werent there, because ol "homeboy" was the only monte carlo that i saw there.

lol i acted all interested because i wanted to snap some pictures of the oem fog light and heated seat switch locations.

im not sure what im gonna do yet, but i was thinking of relocating my window switches to the center console and the door lock switches.

at some point i wanna put the 06-07 monte carlo ac controls in. i think theyre a direct swap.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I was there, just not with my car. It's getting a massive overhaul... not show ready yet. And wasn't "homeboy" a bearded white guy?

If the 7th gen are direct swap then I may just follow suit, because they look damn nice.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

removing connectors from harness:









solder, sleeve, shrink:









solder, sleeve, shrink ad nauseum:









putting harness back together:









snap grommet through firewall:









matching factory wiring:









all taped up - getting ready to be loomed:









solder, etc, etc, etc - why am i doing this again???









bought a new toy for my amp repairs:









unused harness getting done up to be mixed in with wires that are connected to something or if i decide to have a turbo timer installed at some point.. after a turbo..:


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

clamping template on to drill holes for inserts:









holes drilled:









inserting.... er.. inserts?:









inserts..... inserted:









mounted to door:









midwoofer mounted:


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

heatshrinked diode that im pretty sure i have on backwards:









more diode isolation going on:









diodes tinned and wire wrapped on to them:









diodes soldered:









heat shrankin:









diodes protected:









form fitted a little more and techflex added:


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I think it's stripe towrds the device? i forget. that's asuming we're talking car alarms idk if it works for everything else it's been so long since I did any of that stuff. good 7 years. them are like 5 amp diodes though wtf are you wiring those too?


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

eviling said:


> I think it's stripe towrds the device? i forget. that's asuming we're talking car alarms idk if it works for everything else it's been so long since I did any of that stuff. good 7 years. them are like 5 amp diodes though wtf are you wiring those too?


door trigger isolation and parking lamp isolation. i couldnt find the pack of the tiny ones until way after i soldered them on.

the monte carlo sends a false ground to anything connected to the bcm after 20 minutes.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

here's what i've been doing.. spent a 19 hour day on this one last week too..

dont have any finished pics, but two kicker 15L7s = too goddamned loud for me.










edit: this is for one of our customers. not my ride.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

second coat of resin on the front of the baffle:









found the heat lamp:









got really bored waiting for resin to dry and started swinging the lamp:









fron of baffle - truck bed liner:









driver's side baffle - completed:


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

so i finally plugged the power to my brain and got a false trigger after 30 min. the pager showed the doors and im getting the service engine soon light.

aka, all 3 of my diodes are backwards. rofl.

in other news, i changed out the allen-head machines screws that i was using and am now using 2 different types of security screws and will be using them throughout the rest of the install.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

just paid for my order of bxt and ensolite.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

blueatlanta said:


> door trigger isolation and parking lamp isolation. i couldnt find the pack of the tiny ones until way after i soldered them on.
> 
> the monte carlo sends a false ground to anything connected to the bcm after 20 minutes.


YES! yes it does. ive had trouble with it for ages, the kid who did my **** must of had one of the dyodes backwards, ive been trying to get him to fix it. but to no avail. but i even had him use relays to isolate my ****, WITH diodes not that that makes a difference but meh idk what the problem is 


I didnt trash my stock baffles like that to get the hole spots. i just held it and poked it with a punch or a screw something of that sort.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

eviling said:


> YES! yes it does. ive had trouble with it for ages, the kid who did my **** must of had one of the dyodes backwards, ive been trying to get him to fix it. but to no avail. but i even had him use relays to isolate my ****, WITH diodes not that that makes a difference but meh idk what the problem is
> 
> 
> I didnt trash my stock baffles like that to get the hole spots. i just held it and poked it with a punch or a screw something of that sort.


well the sacrificed stock bracket was for the shape.

and as far as the diodes go, i figured out that the proper place for them is between the bcm and the device with the stripe facing the device. you want a clear connection between the bcm and brain. also, i finally got my pass lock module today. so ill finally be able to use the remote start.

i know i know, i could have just cut two wires and soldered a resistor, but now i have a part that can be swapped out without having to cut anything and i only need to cut one wire and it isnt on the steering column.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

also, i bought 3 jasper jigs, made an order from don at sound deadener showdown, and will be doing 25% tint while the interior is completely out.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

finally got my remote start working. for some reason the flash logic bypass module was having a hard time reading the data wire on the obd2 plug.

eventually it learned it and started up.

however now i need to get around to diode isolating, wiring up the 2 starter relays, the 2 door lock relays, the headlight relay, the entry illumination relay, the defrost relay, and i think im forgetting one or two... which are part of the controls for the alarm.. lol... no idea where im gonna stick em all.

that list doesnt include the 5-6 optional trigger wires that i can hook up to relays to control anything else id want to turn on/off.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

go my order of bxt and ensolite in the mail from rick at raam audio today!


----------



## Arthurk (Feb 10, 2009)

I've always loved that body style Monty. Good luck


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks arthur.

only 8 more wires to go on my alarm. not including optional connections:









im thinking about buying the autoloc auto up/down window module and hooking that up as one of my options.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

blueatlanta said:


> well the sacrificed stock bracket was for the shape.
> 
> and as far as the diodes go, i figured out that the proper place for them is between the bcm and the device with the stripe facing the device. you want a clear connection between the bcm and brain. also, i finally got my pass lock module today. so ill finally be able to use the remote start.
> 
> i know i know, i could have just cut two wires and soldered a resistor, but now i have a part that can be swapped out without having to cut anything and i only need to cut one wire and it isnt on the steering column.


I figured it out, thanks to the guys at the12volt. cross-linking threads in case this build log comes up in google searches for isolating alarm wires in our monte carlos, since i had a hell of a time looking for this information:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...65-monte-carlo-driving-me-bat-poop-crazy.html

anyway.. back to the build log..

I started on some sound deadening with the Raamat BXTII today:


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

Trunk Lid:









BlueAtlanta Diode Isolation Harness?:









Both stripes face one way. Stripes towards door trigger, the other two wires go to the BCM and Alarm brain. Set my alarm 15 minutes ago and I'm crossing my fingers.

I've been debating on using the starter inhibit or the normally open starter circuit and have come to the conclusion that if an issue arises that I don't want an open starter circuit. Not to mention, they're going to steal what's inside moreso than the car.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I wish you lived around here, nobody i know seems to know GM, eveyrbodys familuar with the foregn cars, handas and ****. ;( the guy who did mine was a handa specilist, guy was decently knowegable, but didn't man up in the end and take care of the job and finish it til it worked, so now i'm sitll trying to find somebody to fix it, and ive been having issues latley, i was just at the drive ins tonight and my ****ing headlights were perodicly flickering?! like seriously. bad


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

eviling said:


> I wish you lived around here, nobody i know seems to know GM, eveyrbodys familuar with the foregn cars, handas and ****. ;( the guy who did mine was a handa specilist, guy was decently knowegable, but didn't man up in the end and take care of the job and finish it til it worked, so now i'm sitll trying to find somebody to fix it, and ive been having issues latley, i was just at the drive ins tonight and my ****ing headlights were perodicly flickering?! like seriously. bad


i turn down a lot of side jobs due to my principle of not ****ting where i eat, which overrides my principle of doing a customer's car correctly.

if you're ever in atlanta, hit me up. ill gladly rewire your alarm. if that ever happens, it has to be on a sunday, since i work at the shop mon-sat.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

eviling said:


> I wish you lived around here, nobody i know seems to know GM, eveyrbodys familuar with the foregn cars, handas and ****. ;( the guy who did mine was a handa specilist, guy was decently knowegable, but didn't man up in the end and take care of the job and finish it til it worked, so now i'm sitll trying to find somebody to fix it, and ive been having issues latley, i was just at the drive ins tonight and my ****ing headlights were perodicly flickering?! like seriously. bad



Wow man, PA's a pretty massive state, and you can't find anyone to fix it? That... well, legitimately sucks. Sorry to hear. I have a neighbor whose crappy Grand Marquis aftermarket alarm is so screwed up it goes off at least, without fail, 3 times per day for no damn reason. And when there's thunder, it goes off with every rumble. Needless to say, everybody with a pair of functioning ear drums hates him.

So yeah... hope you're not that guy. Best of luck with both of yours!


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

millerlyte said:


> Wow man, PA's a pretty massive state, and you can't find anyone to fix it? That... well, legitimately sucks. Sorry to hear. I have a neighbor whose crappy Grand Marquis aftermarket alarm is so screwed up it goes off at least, without fail, 3 times per day for no damn reason. And when there's thunder, it goes off with every rumble. Needless to say, everybody with a pair of functioning ear drums hates him.
> 
> So yeah... hope you're not that guy. Best of luck with both of yours!


honestly, that just sounds like his shock sensor is turned up too high.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

Finished up my trunk lid with BXT II:









Even did the top with BXT II:









Walled off the huge pocket of air that houses the trunk lid latch and filled it with big gap great stuff:


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

millerlyte said:


> Wow man, PA's a pretty massive state, and you can't find anyone to fix it? That... well, legitimately sucks. Sorry to hear. I have a neighbor whose crappy Grand Marquis aftermarket alarm is so screwed up it goes off at least, without fail, 3 times per day for no damn reason. And when there's thunder, it goes off with every rumble. Needless to say, everybody with a pair of functioning ear drums hates him.
> 
> So yeah... hope you're not that guy. Best of luck with both of yours!


no i simply don't arm it at home. which kind of defeats its purpose. and it's nto that i don;'t find people, but i haven't found anybody with the exact knowledge on how to do a 6th gen monte. bluelanta seems to of figured some things out and perhaps with his posts and a knowledgeable installed i'll be able to get things sorted out, after all it's all in the research. my car's been haviong issues..warmed it up this morning know it turned out..but when i went to it. it was off, alarm fob said it was still on, stereo was on though..so it was on at one point it seems  sorry for for offtracking your thread. 

oh btw, you were right about the door baffles, i should of isolated them more  turns out i created a rather pesky rattle. 


as far as your build, that amp rack looks amazing. can't wait to see the finish of this build log, not to many monte builds around on par with the kind of stuff we're into. you planning on any pillers or you using all stock spots? i forget what speakers your running now :mean:

i really wanted to do something this weekend but...the heat just scared me off  i have so many plans. i just bought some spare parts, kick trim, A pillar trim, and a new dash peice.  so now i can have kicks and A pillars to try different configurations.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

eviling said:


> no i simply don't arm it at home. which kind of defeats its purpose. and it's nto that i don;'t find people, but i haven't found anybody with the exact knowledge on how to do a 6th gen monte. bluelanta seems to of figured some things out and perhaps with his posts and a knowledgeable installed i'll be able to get things sorted out, after all it's all in the research. my car's been haviong issues..warmed it up this morning know it turned out..but when i went to it. it was off, alarm fob said it was still on, stereo was on though..so it was on at one point it seems  sorry for for offtracking your thread.
> 
> oh btw, you were right about the door baffles, i should of isolated them more  turns out i created a rather pesky rattle.
> 
> ...


come on down to atlanta, ill fix it 

that amp rack was for a customer's yukon, i attached it to the back of the box using 8 bolts, which i then used to wire the speakers like the spl guys. and personally, i hated the amp rack, i wanted to make it better, but my boss kept telling me not to.

i was going to use the stock spots, but i doubt ill be able to compete in the rookie class, so im thinking about using my pillars. at this very second i have a set of ID ctx65 components, but i just ordered an nx4 and a set of rk6's, so it's up in the air still for the front stage. i will prolly use the other set for rear fill, which will be a can of worms if i go IB.

i still have no idea what im going to do about a headunit, sub, and sub amp.

ill tell you what.. getting wires from the bcm is a huge pain in the ... however i have found that its much easier to get to with the driver's seat removed. then again im 6'2" 270.. so getting into tight places is pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

that's horrible. i would never let somebody make me leave my name on something i wasn't satisfied with. but money has to be made i suppose if the client doesn't care it's not a big deal. 

I think those Rk6's will work well in a monte and will piss all over those ctx65's. ive been wanting to play with a set of em for some time now. they will fit in that stock spot very well. in meca i don't think tweeter pods change your class to much, but it sounds like you play in iasca?


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

eviling said:


> that's horrible. i would never let somebody make me leave my name on something i wasn't satisfied with. but money has to be made i suppose if the client doesn't care it's not a big deal.
> 
> I think those Rk6's will work well in a monte and will piss all over those ctx65's. ive been wanting to play with a set of em for some time now. they will fit in that stock spot very well. in meca i don't think tweeter pods change your class to much, but it sounds like you play in iasca?


ive never competed in iasca or meca. nor have i competed in sound quality.

hell, the last time i competed in a show was probably 10 years ago, when slapshow was around. i had a walled off pinto doing around 149 dbs with 2 12s.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

blueatlanta said:


> ive never competed in iasca or meca. nor have i competed in sound quality.
> 
> hell, the last time i competed in a show was probably 10 years ago, when slapshow was around. i had a walled off pinto doing around 149 dbs with 2 12s.


thats very impressive. i mean idk what kinda extra gear you ran but ive been hanging around some SPL guys and i can tell thats pretty darn impressive from what ive been seeing. 

SQL has its fun too, i find it feels allot more friendly, people aren't as social and talkative in the SPL crowd. they're far more competitive.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

eviling said:


> thats very impressive. i mean idk what kinda extra gear you ran but ive been hanging around some SPL guys and i can tell thats pretty darn impressive from what ive been seeing.
> 
> SQL has its fun too, i find it feels allot more friendly, people aren't as social and talkative in the SPL crowd. they're far more competitive.



And scarier. Way scarier. The last show I was at, blueatlanta and I both saw this thing creeping around. SPL tends to have stranger looking cars than SQL, in my experience...

some guy's 03 monte. the gauges look like it's an 05, but he insisted it was an 03, so.



















gator head.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

millerlyte said:


> And scarier. Way scarier. The last show I was at, blueatlanta and I both saw this thing creeping around. SPL tends to have stranger looking cars than SQL, in my experience...
> 
> some guy's 03 monte. the gauges look like it's an 05, but he insisted it was an 03, so.
> 
> gator head.


Classy.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

got my nx4 and rk6 components:









































ill have to take pictures of the rk6's at some point. it's been slammed at work and i haven't had any time, so i haven't worked on my car much, yesterday i changed my rear rotors to get rid of this annoying bump sound when driving, i think my next step is changing bushings. 

also, a problem with 6th gen Monte Carlos is that the windows will fall off the tracks. luckily, mine didn't break, but i still have to take it out and fix it. i ordered two regulator/motor combos, just to be safe.


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice build.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

blueatlanta said:


> also, a problem with 6th gen Monte Carlos is that the windows will fall off the tracks. luckily, mine didn't break, but i still have to take it out and fix it. i ordered two regulator/motor combos, just to be safe.



6th gen? My old 5th gen had that problem, my 6th gen is good. Hope it stays that way... window alignment is a real pain in the ass to fix.. moreso in -10 below, but still. Good luck fixing yours man.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

blueatlanta said:


> got my nx4 and rk6 components:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice. i plan on running some NX2's in my car i think. but that's yet to be seen. i have 2 of em sitting in my closet but only cause i got them on the SUPER super cheap ;P

can';t wait to here what you think of those speakers though. they look so promising, i bet they just have emence presence.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

i havent hooked up any of the speakers yet in the car, today, i finally got my driver's door to the point that i need to run some speaker wire to it.

RK6:









The unboxing - the crossovers are better looking that the image dynamic ones:









top down comparison:









side by side:









rk6 basket is def much better:









no idea why people still insist on using spade terminals though:


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

i had to replace my window regulator on the driver side, due to the braided steel cable getting kinks in it somehow, so i replaced the driver and passenger one at the same time.

i coated them both in truck bed liner only in the middle so the tracks wouldnt be interfered with, specifically the mounting points:









cleaned off all the built-up gunk at the bottom of both windows:









since i didnt tape anything off, some of it got on the rails, but mostly it was in the middle:









took one of the plastic connectors and techflexed it, then put it back together, one of my alarm cables. it goes to the remote start module, i think:









deadened my baffles and recoated them in truck bed liner:









used split techflex on stock wiring:









even on the inside of the door:









sealed up the access holes:









covered the door in ensolite:









driver's door done:









i also used sds extruded butyl rope in the access holes, pushed down in between the pieces of sheet metal that touch, just in case.

so now the baffle is decoupled from the door and set up to decouple the midwoofer from the baffle. two types of security screws are being used, which i will use red threadlocker on, once im done taking it apart. i also have a pound of nonhardening modeling clay that i will use in between the baffle and door and around the midwoofer.


----------

